# Who is this Lakers "Insider"?



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Smith asks, is there anything the Lakers could do to change Bryant's mind?

"No," he says.

"Nothing?" Smith responds.

"No," the Kobester says.

But what if Jerry West returns to the Lakers? Smith wants to know.

*"It's beyond that point," the Kobester says. "I know who the insider is."*


Seriously guys, who do you think is this insider? He/She has to have a major role in decisions in order for Kobe to act like this.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think its Jim. I dont know why, i just have gut feeling...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did anyone catch Outside the Lines? Stephen A. Smith said that Kupchak and John Black(PR guy) were the culprits. I did not see all of it, so somebody please fill in the details.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I think its Jim. I dont know why, i just have gut feeling...


Same here, for Kobe to act like this? It certainly has to be one of the Buss clan...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Did anyone catch Outside the Lines? Stephen A. Smith said that Kupchak and John Black(PR guy) were the culprits. I did not see all of it, so somebody please fill in the details.


Yes please someone post a link or something...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Black would be my second guess because i dont think Kupchak has the balls to say something like that, especially knowing that hes ****ed up pretty bad these last few years and West is knocking on the Buss' doorstep. Hes already walking on thin ice as it is and this would give Dr Buss the perfect reason to fire his incompetent ***.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Black would be my second guess because i dont think Kupchak has the balls to say something like that, especially knowing that hes ****ed up pretty bad these last few years and West is knocking on the Buss' doorstep. Hes already walking on thin ice as it is and this would give Dr Buss the perfect reason to fire his incompetent ***.


That also makes a lot of sense.


Keep it coming fellas...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont know man, I only hope it is not Jim Buss so this mess could be handled easier.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jim buss is going to be the death of this franchise. I thought it was him all along. remember when he called out phil a couple weeks ago on the radio? he then talked about how there is no way kobe would be traded or would asked to be traded cause the team he'd go to would have to give up so much to get him, blah, blah, blah. seriously, if there is one person I blame for this mess, it's Jerry for not letting basketball people take care of the basketball side of this franchise. 


on the other hand, Greg Anthony suggested that Kobe would only return if this "insider" was gone. how could he ask Jerry to fire his own son? Mabye it's mitch...


BTW, why is brian cook on this poll? :lol:


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

1st choice: Mitch.

2nd choice: Magic.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

For Lakers fans sake it better not be Jim Buss or we're screwed because despite what anyone thinks Jerry is gonna back his son in any feud with a player. I think it was most likely Mitch because he's the one Kobe is attacking. Mitch is a patsy but he's not gonna sit by and allow Kobe to slam him. 

There are some real bitter feelings from the front office and Kobe and I think his dad getting fired from the LA Sparks team plays no small part in the matter either. 

Jim Buss is gonna ruin the lakers, he wants to restore the franchise using players he brings in, Kobe is a leftover from his dads era, he wants to get his own guys. Problem is he's a fool. 

Again we can't be the franchise who trades Kobe and Shaq for spare parts it can't happen. From a Karma standpoint we'd never recover.


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> 1st choice: Mitch.
> 
> 2nd choice: Magic.


There is no way it could be Magic because if it was he would have said it without being around the bush about it. It's got to be Jim or Mitch.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

where was that picture of jim buss looking like a douche?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm thinking Jim Buss...and if it is...it just goes to show how really ****ed up this organization is.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

How about Phil? He is behind all this, The Zen Master's mastermind. He is the Emperor and Kobe is Anakin Skywalker :lol:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Black would be my second guess because i dont think Kupchak has the balls to say something like that, especially knowing that hes ****ed up pretty bad these last few years and West is knocking on the Buss' doorstep. Hes already walking on thin ice as it is and this would give Dr Buss the perfect reason to fire his incompetent ***.


John Black is only the media spokesman-- he doesn't have much power

Kurt Rambis is only an assistant coach (far too disposable) and would only say something like that if he had already accepted another job offer.

Mitch Kupchak's a weeny and wouldn't risk his own job (Jerry and the others would soon find out).

Jeannie would never contradict or undercut Phil, especially now.

Jim Buss is the only one with enough arrogance, motivation and power to make that comment. He also has a potential agenda in Kobe possibly being traded as he's not concerned about the current team but rather what the team could look like in 5 years when his father finally overdoses on Viagra.

And all other assistants or management people, again, are too minor and disposable for their comments to have a lasting effect on Kobe.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

i'm getting flashbacks of eddie debartolo turning the franchise over to his stupid sister and john york with jim buss... except this time w/ the Lakers


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I too believe it was Jim. He is the only one on the team that would bring something up like that. He is also the only one in the org that has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> I too believe it was Jim. He is the only one on the team that would bring something up like that. He is also the only one in the org that has no idea what he is talking about.


Glad to know that you see things our way with Jimbo now .

We need to start a riot.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

koberules24 said:


> John Black is only the media spokesman-- he doesn't have much power


the fact he's in charge for the lakers interaction with the media tells you that he does have power, still i dont think it would be someone like him.


my guess is jim buss too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It was a simple leak to some radio guys. Power is not required. Just a vendentta and personal selfishness over the good of the franchise. I don't think that rules out a lot of folks. Except for Sasha.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If it's Jim Buss, the next owner of the Lakers and therefore the decider of its fate as a franchise...gosh, I don't know what else to say but that for the first time in my life, I may stop cheering for the Lakers. There's no way you do that to any franchise player. He has already ****ed up royally by calling out Phil, but to be the insider in this case would be a **** up of epic proportions and would be all the proof we need (along with his increased GM responsibilities these past few seasons) to know he's a complete buffoon.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

**** me, it was me.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Glad to know that you see things our way with Jimbo now .
> 
> We need to start a riot.


That's what I'm afraid of. If Kobe Bryant gets traded then the LAPD better start shutting off parts of the city b/c here comes *"L.A. Riots 2-This time we're not ****ing around!".*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

dannyM said:


> **** me, it was me.


Ban.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> Ban.


On it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> On it.


i was drunk, give me a break.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

dannyM said:


> i was drunk, give me a break.


you get drunk at 6 pm? (3 pm if you live on the west coast?)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> you get drunk at 6 pm? (3 pm if you live on the west coast?)


Hell yeah.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hell yeah.


word.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It was a simple leak to some radio guys. Power is not required. Just a vendentta and personal selfishness over the good of the franchise. I don't think that rules out a lot of folks. Except for Sasha.


smush?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Silk D said:


> smush?



Ha ha ha ha. That *******, he's still killing us even after he got the boot.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> you get drunk at 6 pm? (3 pm if you live on the west coast?)





dannyM said:


> word.



:lol:


GANGSTA!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

[email protected] someone voting for Brian Cook lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How can you not think it was Brian Cook? He is tired of being Kobe's sidekick and is ready for his own team.

It's time for Brian Cook to create his legacy with a team on his own.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG its so clear now. It was also Cook that requested that Shaq be moved too. He finally got fed up with reporters paying no attention to all the whinning he does and figures moving Kobe would be the best way to become lead Drama Queen.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it's Jack Nicholson.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Magic and Jack should pool theyre $$ and by the franchise from the Buss Family. It would be in good hands with them.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

jack as a owner.....who would turn down any of his offers? he would show up with an AXE and a smile. we would get KG and Kidd along with artest for the price of luke.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Also, Cook may have wanted Shaq's number since he did wear #34 in college.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Maddocks said:


> jack as a owner.....who would turn down any of his offers? he would show up with an AXE and a smile. we would get KG and Kidd along with artest for the price of luke.


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u119/thesoundtable/Video_Detail_shining_kart.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Heeeeeeeres KG!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> [email protected] someone voting for Brian Cook lol


LOL i just noticed brian cook was one of the option

funny **** kdos :rofl:


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

i picked brian cook just because lol


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think this was all orchestrated by Phil. About two weeks ago, Jim Buss critised Jackson's coaching style and Phil saw that as the last straw and wanted to see some changes. The only way to get Jerry Buss's attention is to get Kobe to scare the organization some how. Phil could have secretly told Brain Cook  or John Black; (people who are within the organization and will not be expected) to leak some false information in an article that will get Bryant asking questions. And then, just as Phil planned, Kobe would most likely ask Phil what happen after the 04 season and what was said after the 05 season since now he hears that an insider is fueling lies. Phil spills the beans to Kobe about a different plan the organization had all along and that was the last straw for Bryant. Bryant then talks of trade. But just before it becomes final, Phil Jackson talks and calms down Bryant and talks him into giving the organization another chance...just as Phil planned.

So Phil released Kobe's fury just enough to open Jerry's eyes and then Phil calms the beast.

Phil Jackson has been playing everybody since the Bulls age.

If the Lakers make a championship team in the next two years this would be the best mind game Phil has ever played.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> I think this was all orchestrated by Phil. About two weeks ago, Jim Buss critised Jackson's coaching style and Phil saw that as the last straw and wanted to see some changes. The only way to get Jerry Buss's attention is to get Kobe to scare the organization some how. Phil could have secretly told Brain Cook  or John Black; (people who are within the organization and will not be expected) to leak some false information in an article that will get Bryant asking questions. And then, just as Phil planned, Kobe would most likely ask Phil what happen after the 04 season and what was said after the 05 season since now he hears that an insider is fueling lies. Phil spills the beans to Kobe about a different plan the organization had all along and that was the last straw for Bryant. Bryant then talks of trade. But just before it becomes final, Phil Jackson talks and calms down Bryant and talks him into giving the organization another chance...just as Phil planned.
> 
> So Phil released Kobe's fury just enough to open Jerry's eyes and then Phil calms the beast.
> 
> ...


wow just read some serious CIA stuff


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyM said:


> wow just read some serious CIA stuff


:lol:

It was obviously Brian Cook.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

dannyM said:


> wow just read some serious CIA stuff


Cloak and Daggers my friend. Cloak and Daggers....


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

So I have changed my mind again. New **** has come to light here man. Now I believe that it wasnt Jim Buss, or Cookie, or Smush, or Phil, but . . . the Illuminati. Just look at the back of a the 1 dollar bill, if you fold it right, you can see Kobe leaving the Staples Center in flames while Jim Buss playes a lute. Creepy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> So I have changed my mind again. New **** has come to light here man. Now I believe that it wasnt Jim Buss, or Cookie, or Smush, or Phil, but . . . the Illuminati. Just look at the back of a the 1 dollar bill, if you fold it right, you can see Kobe leaving the Staples Center in flames while Jim Buss playes a lute. Creepy.


:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> So I have changed my mind again. New **** has come to light here man. Now I believe that it wasnt Jim Buss, or Cookie, or Smush, or Phil, but . . . the Illuminati. Just look at the back of a the 1 dollar bill, if you fold it right, you can see Kobe leaving the Staples Center in flames while Jim Buss playes a lute. Creepy.


:lol: :lol:

Phil Jackson in the library with the candlestick.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The One said:


> I think this was all orchestrated by Phil. About two weeks ago, Jim Buss critised Jackson's coaching style and Phil saw that as the last straw and wanted to see some changes. The only way to get Jerry Buss's attention is to get Kobe to scare the organization some how. Phil could have secretly told Brain Cook  or John Black; (people who are within the organization and will not be expected) to leak some false information in an article that will get Bryant asking questions. And then, just as Phil planned, Kobe would most likely ask Phil what happen after the 04 season and what was said after the 05 season since now he hears that an insider is fueling lies. Phil spills the beans to Kobe about a different plan the organization had all along and that was the last straw for Bryant. Bryant then talks of trade. But just before it becomes final, Phil Jackson talks and calms down Bryant and talks him into giving the organization another chance...just as Phil planned.
> 
> So Phil released Kobe's fury just enough to open Jerry's eyes and then Phil calms the beast.
> 
> ...



nice work detective the one.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Silk D said:


> smush?


THAT would be funny.


----------

